# General Discussion: P287



## Laverne

[  Jason, please feel free to remove my post if you feel it is off-topic or bashing.  ]

I'll try to ask this (directed to E*, not you) in the most polite and concise way: HUH? 

NOTE: OK, now that I have asked, no one else needs to ask. We will either get an answer or we won't.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Laverne said:


> [  Jason, please feel free to remove my post if you feel it is off-topic or bashing.  ]
> 
> I'll try to ask this (directed to E*, not you) in the most polite and concise way: HUH?
> 
> NOTE: OK, now that I have asked, no one else needs to ask. We will either get an answer or we won't.


More info may or maynot come today. I am very busy today.

Sorry


----------



## jpetersohn

Jason closed the "Have P285" poll with the statement

"Closing thread, P287 is here."

Anybody got it yet?


----------



## Laverne

:welcome_s 

I know it doesn't help, but please remember patience is a virtue.  All will be revealed in time......


----------



## jpetersohn

Laverne said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> I know it doesn't help, but please remember patience is a virtue.  All will be revealed in time......


Patience? I have heard a lot about it, but I personally have never figured out what that concept is... ;-)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Rumor has it we should know here in about 5 minutes.


----------



## rocatman

Golfer said:


> Sorry, I had a brain fa**. I DO have 287. sorry about that.... but still have black bars instead of grey.


Do you have P287 or P285? Just curious because there has not been a post that has confirmed that P287 has been released.


----------



## Ron Barry

I have seen at least one post saying someone has 287. Looks like it is out in the wild. Lets keep this thread for open for technical issues and reports.


----------



## khearrean

Maybe I'm posting this in the wrong section, but I can't seem to find the Dish chart (that always has been under 'technical' on their web site) that shows which software version is the most recent for a particular receiver. Any idea where on their web site it's now located? FYI: For my 811, I still have 2.84 as 2.85 still has not spooled to me.

Ken


----------



## Golfer

Ron Barry said:


> I have seen at least one post saying someone has 287. Looks like it is out in the wild. Lets keep this thread for open for technical issues and reports.


Yes, I definitely have 287. Bootstrap 1014. I am in Arkansas and it came in sometime last night or early this morning..


----------



## Mark Lamutt

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

Doesn't look like it's updated yet for P287.


----------



## jpetersohn

I have not yet received 285 either (not to mention 287). I am very curious to see the relnotes, I hope they are posted soon.


----------



## Jason Nipp

P287 is spooling at this time.


----------



## cpdretired

Jason Nipp said:


> P287 is spooling at this time.


Must be to a select group of receivers. I turned mine off for five minutes. No download at this time.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Yes, it is my understanding that it is a select target. P285 users should see it first. It is not widespread yet.


----------



## NightRyder

Mark Lamutt said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp
> 
> Doesn't look like it's updated yet for P287.


It's showing now.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

NightRyder


----------



## gdarwin

Just got it on one of my 811's. Took about 30 minutes to load. It loaded over P284.


----------



## tonyp56

I didn't ever get 285, I turned off my 811 today it started downloading and then I checked out the system info screen and it said 287. (have turned my 811 off every day for the past week waiting for 285, also this is the first time I've ever seen the software version displayed without the P in front of it) Anyways Jason, I didn't have 285 but I got 287! So it isn't going to the 285 people first! 

So far I only noticed that the favorites have a expanded capacity, I selected every channel for each of the four favorite lists and it held them all. (never will need to store that many, but both of my 301's do this so I was testing it on the 811) Haven't noticed any bugs but the stuff that you 285 people talked about (new menu's, etc...) are there. Including the new system info screens. I wonder if Dish had a problem with the rollout of 285? Or perhaps they are rolling out two different versions of software for the 811 like they do for the 301's. (I know that there is two different models of the 301, but perhaps they found a difference in newer 811s compared to older 811s)
I will report any bugs I see.


----------



## Mikey

Release notes? I enabled updates for P2.85 based on the apparent lack of issues. I think I'll block updates again until we have more feedback.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Hold your horses...Jason has said today that he's very busy with work outside of DBS issues. He'll get them posted as soon as he can.


----------



## Ron Barry

Tony.. I would be very interested in if you see the "No Info" issues you were seeing with 2.84. As to two versions, I don't think so. My guess is we will all be getting 2.87. The reason why? well that is a good question. Maybe the release notes will provide a clue. 

From the reports it looks like 2.87 is a more widespread release perhaps. Hard to tell at this moment. I am however, happy you have it so I can get some feedback to the "No Info" issues you are seeing. I have a lot of channels locked on mine and I have been unlocking them from time to time and have not seen any issues. 

The only thing I have seen is if I bring up EPG and then quickly press Cancel. It show "No Info" briefly before closing. I would consider this cosmetic at best.


----------



## tonyp56

Ron Barry said:


> Tony.. I would be very interested in if you see the "No Info" issues you were seeing with 2.84. As to two versions, I don't think so. My guess is we will all be getting 2.87. The reason why? well that is a good question. Maybe the release notes will provide a clue.
> 
> From the reports it looks like 2.87 is a more widespread release perhaps. Hard to tell at this moment. I am however, happy you have it so I can get some feedback to the "No Info" issues you are seeing. I have a lot of channels locked on mine and I have been unlocking them from time to time and have not seen any issues.
> 
> The only thing I have seen is if I bring up EPG and then quickly press Cancel. It show "No Info" briefly before closing. I would consider this cosmetic at best.


I will lock my channels tonight and report back! Don't know yet, but I will let you know.

Yeah but what happened to 286? And why didn't I ever receive 285, and why is it I got 287 before those with 285? Perhaps your right but my gut tells me that they've changed something in the way that they do software for the 811. Perhaps they just want to test two different versions of basically the same software to see if issue a is present in one but issue b is in the other, I don't know. Or maybe they had a issue with the 285 release that caused it to stop spooling and therefore they renamed it 287 so that they could finish releasing it.

I will let you know what I see.


----------



## tonyp56

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hold your horses...Jason has said today that he's very busy with work outside of DBS issues. He'll get them posted as soon as he can.


I was just stating what I thought, and I was letting Jason know that it isn't just going to 285 811s first. (for his info) I know it is all guessing at this point but I had a thought and I shared it.

It is understandable that Jason is busy, no rush from me.

UPDATE: Jason sent me a PM stating that it did go to 285 first, so I was wrong.


----------



## gdarwin

tonyp56 said:


> UPDATE: Jason sent me a PM stating that it did go to 285 first, so I was wrong.


Mine updated from P284....

Glenn


----------



## Jason Nipp

gdarwin said:


> Mine updated from P284....
> 
> Glenn


Yes, it is spooling normally. It was to hit users already on P285 first. The miscommunication is that no one else will receive P285, it is out of stream. P287 hit those already on P285 first, then to normal target ranges of phase 1.


----------



## Ron Barry

A 16x9 EPG is on the enhancement list Moman. I too would like to see it.


----------



## hartal

Jason, the release notes you posted for 287 say:

"P287 has just been released to spool for new installations and a limited set of targeting of existing customers in a normal release cycle"

I don't understand the "limited set ... of existing customers". Does this mean that some existing customers are lucky and they will get 287 and other will not?

I waited patiently for weeks to get 285 and didn't get it. Am I going to wait patiently for weeks and not get 287 either? I turn off my receiver whenever I'm not watching and I have the setting for download without my persmission set. 

BTW, I'm not meaning to pick on the messenger here. I appreciate the role you are playing of getting us info from the Dish team about software updates. I would just like some idea of when I can expect to get the updated software.


----------



## tdreed1265

As of 10AM PST on 4/8/05 neither P285 or P287 have downloaded yet. I'm anxiously waiting since I have not had Dolby Digital in over a year now. 

The box always gets turned off at night, so hoping that either will have spooled by the time I get home from work today. 

Is there ever a case where it won't get downloaded? Maybe I need to do a hard reset of the box?

Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Again, P285 is no longer in stream. You do not need P285 to take P287. You will get P287 when your receiver ID is put into target range. It is not a "Widespread" update yet and could be days or even weeks until your number is within target range. This update is spooling at a typical rate. 

The statement about select target range was basically saying it wasn't widespread yet.

So patience young grasshopper, patience.


----------



## tonyp56

Jason,

What happened to 286? Just curious, I know that things change but there was some updates in 286 that the 811 needed, yes. And from what I can tell 287 is basically 285 with a few enhancements, so what happened to the fixes for 286?

Did you know about 287 before yesterday? It seemed like a supprise to you and everyone else too. 

Just curious!

Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp

tonyp56 said:


> Jason,
> 
> What happened to 286? Just curious, I know that things change but there was some updates in 286 that the 811 needed, yes. And from what I can tell 287 is basically 285 with a few enhancements, so what happened to the fixes for 286?
> 
> Did you know about 287 before yesterday? It seemed like a supprise to you and everyone else too.
> 
> Just curious!
> 
> Thanks


No surprise at all, just busy.

P286 doesn't exist. Sometimes in testing you make advances and skip a rev. or take two versions and combine them together. P287 is self contained.


----------



## Nick

I rec'd 287 Thursday nite, 5/8.


----------



## julesism

I'll give P287 a few more days.... then I be starting a "Do you have P287?" poll.

I'm still sitting with P284, which has the limited fav's list and no dolby digital for my setup  I'm also hoping P287 will help some of the other random problems we have. My luck a few days/weeks will pass and guess what... P288 comes out and it's in limited release just like P285 and P287.... so my waiting process begins again!  

IMO, E*, If your gonna release new software... just release it widespread and stop teasing us. Sorry, but it just doesn't make sense to me  Why users who were lucky to get P285 get this ahead of those stuck on P284 also doesn't make sense either. :nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp

julesism said:


> I'll give P287 a few more days.... then I be starting a "Do you have P287?" poll.
> 
> IMO, E*, If your gonna release new software... just release it widespread and stop teasing us. Sorry, but it just doesn't make sense to me  Why users who were lucky to get P285 get this ahead of those stuck on P284 also doesn't make sense either. :nono2:


A poll is fine, but my recommendation is to wait until at least next Wednesday to do that.

P285 users were first cause they already had the updated drivers/strap loaded. This makes for a real fast flash update on P287. And you must realize limited releases are done for more than one reason. In my opinion those reasons are; 1.) To monitor for real world castestrophic failure. i.e. 10,000 failures are easier to fix and repair than 1,000,000 failures., 2.) For peak call center staffing, i.e. if something goes wrong, can the call center staffing capacity handle the call volume, and finally 3.) Stream bandwidth.


----------



## julesism

thank you for taking the time and giving the explinations jason... you've prob done it before :icon_an: i'll hang out and wait fer P287.


----------



## dcdas

I tried to get the new software by using the method described in the forum. My system info is still showing P284. Can you tell me whats the best way to get the software?


----------



## Jason Nipp

dcdas said:


> I tried to get the new software by using the method described in the forum. My system info is still showing P284. Can you tell me whats the best way to get the software?


Yes, shut your receiver off when not in use and be patient. It is not in full release yet so it could take a couple of weeks for you to get it.


----------



## hartal

Jason Nipp said:


> A poll is fine, but my recommendation is to wait until at least next Wednesday to do that.
> 
> P285 users were first cause they already had the updated drivers/strap loaded. This makes for a real fast flash update on P287. And you must realize limited releases are done for more than one reason. In my opinion those reasons are; 1.) To monitor for real world castestrophic failure. i.e. 10,000 failures are easier to fix and repair than 1,000,000 failures., 2.) For peak call center staffing, i.e. if something goes wrong, can the call center staffing capacity handle the call volume, and finally 3.) Stream bandwidth.


I understand the first two reasons you give for a measured roll-out of a release, but I don't understand how stream bandwidth is a factor. Isn't the software broadcast to everyone at once. Seems like all that controls whether a receiver takes the new update is whether the receiver address gets included in a message to trigger the specific receiver to read the software that is being broadcast. The data necessary to tell a receiver to take the new software load isn't very large is it? Or do I totally misunderstand how the software download process works.

I thought discussing how the software load process works might give us all something else to think about while we wait patiently for our receivers to get added to the release


----------



## web_guy

hey i am new to this site. I have been logging in and checking msgs. I am yet to decide on my views and opinion on p287. Anyway,happy to be here and read all messages. 
Will chew on this and get back soon.  

Pal


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s Web_guy. Look forward to hearing your reports. !


----------



## Laverne

In Jason's Release Notes for P287, "Closed Captioning control enhancements" is mentioned. (I assume these notes came straight from E*.  ) Does anyone with P287 know what this is referring to? Reason I ask, I've come to notice the "default" setting for their placement is somewhere close to the middle (between top and bottom) on the left-hand side, and therefore very annoying.  I searched and can't find where anyone has discussed this. I can ask in the form of a Feature Request, but thought I'd see what that line in the Release Notes meant first.


----------



## moman19

I know it may seem sometimes that I'm looking for problems, but something new popped up today that I never saw before P287. First a little background info: My 811 is hooked up to two TVs. It's connected to my big-screen HD TV via Component cables and to a SD LCD TV in my kitchen via standard SD video output.

When I turned both TVs on this evening (the 811 was on from earlier in the day) the HD TV looked fine with both audio and video intact. The SD TV in the kitchen had audio but no video. First I thought this might be a loose cable. No luck. Then I discovered that if I pressed the INFO button on the remote I could see the EPG on both sets, INCLUDING THE BLANK SD SET, but just a black screen in the upper right corner of the SD set, where PIP ususally displays the program being watched. All looked fine on the HD TV. Evidently, all program video was lost, but only on the SD video out of the 811. I power cycled the 811 and all is now well. No idea what triggered this incident.


----------



## Ron Barry

I had the box reboot itself when going from the EPG to our local OTA channel 11. Strange thing is know our channel 11-01 is showing up as 65-01. I removed the channel and did a rescan and it does not seem to be picking up the mapping. Anybody in the SoCal area experiencing this. Not sure if it was a PSIP change that caused the reboot. 

287 seems to be a less stable in my use case. My 921 is mapping properly for what that is worth.


----------



## rbarbier

Ron Barry said:


> I had the box reboot itself when going from the EPG to our local OTA channel 11. Strange thing is know our channel 11-01 is showing up as 65-01. I removed the channel and did a rescan and it does not seem to be picking up the mapping. Anybody in the SoCal area experiencing this. Not sure if it was a PSIP change that caused the reboot.
> 
> 287 seems to be a less stable in my use case. My 921 is mapping properly for what that is worth.


I live in Perris CA and the same thing happend last night at around 6:00pm. It isn't a 2.87 thing because I got 2.87 on Friday and everything was fine. Also 13-01 is showing up as 66-01 again. I noticed 2.87 is not stable when channel surfing between local DT stations. Locks up a lot.


----------



## tdreed1265

As of 7:30 AM PST, still at P284 with no Dolby Digital  

Is there a target for when P287 upgrade should be completed? I don't want to be left out in the cold.

Thanks.


----------



## bavaria72

tdreed1265 said:


> As of 7:30 AM PST, still at P284 with no Dolby Digital
> 
> Is there a target for when P287 upgrade should be completed? I don't want to be left out in the cold.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry, I have not received my update either. There are just a whole bunch of 811s out there. Just takes a while.


----------



## Ron Barry

No there is no target date for 287 to complete. It could take up to a few weeks after initial release to fully roll out. 

As to the DD issue. 287 should resolve it. If it does not please post in the DD thread that is currently on going.


----------



## Laverne

Ron,
I was just wondering if you happened to notice how P287 has enhanced Closed Captioning control.


----------



## Ron Barry

No Laverene. I don't use Closed Caption so I would not notice any differences. Maybe Jason or someone that uses CC with 287 can pipe in.


----------



## Ron Barry

rbarbier said:


> I live in Perris CA and the same thing happend last night at around 6:00pm. It isn't a 2.87 thing because I got 2.87 on Friday and everything was fine. Also 13-01 is showing up as 66-01 again. I noticed 2.87 is not stable when channel surfing between local DT stations. Locks up a lot.


Thanks rbarbier.. Thought it might be a channel issue. UGH!. I will give them a few days to figure out they messed up and correct. I since the reboot I saw was related to this selecting this particular channel. My guess is That I cannot reproduce it because it has to do with PSIP info changing from the Station.

What do you mean by "not stable" when channel surfing between local DTs? What is actually happening and does it seem to be related to channel 11? The reboot I saw was clearly caused by select channel 11 and I suspect that it has something to do with the PSIP info changing that confused the 811.


----------



## rbarbier

Ron Barry said:


> Thanks rbarbier.. Thought it might be a channel issue. UGH!. I will give them a few days to figure out they messed up and correct. I since the reboot I saw was related to this selecting this particular channel. My guess is That I cannot reproduce it because it has to do with PSIP info changing from the Station.
> 
> What do you mean by "not stable" when channel surfing between local DTs? What is actually happening and does it seem to be related to channel 11? The reboot I saw was clearly caused by select channel 11 and I suspect that it has something to do with the PSIP info changing that confused the 811.


When I change channels for my Local DT I will get a blank screen. Then it will reboot. Also sometimes when changing from a Local DT or to a Local DT I will get the "Signal can't lock" message. If I channel up then down I will get the station (usually around 80%). I get this also going from a local DT to a regular Satellite station. That is the weird thing. Saying I need to adjust my antenna on a Satellite station. I never got these when I had 2.84 (I went from 2.84 right to 2.87). I also noticed the browser is a lot slower.


----------



## Ron Barry

THis is basically what I am seeing rbarbier. But I don't notice the that the browser is a lot slower. By lot slower do you mean when you hit the browse button it is slow or are you describing something else. 

Also, how often are you seeing your unit reboot?


----------



## Jon Spackman

rbarbier- are you seeing this on all OTA stations or just one or two? Have you changed anything else with your system besides 284 to 287 software? nothing else was adjusted fiddled with changed?


Jon


----------



## Foxbat

I (finally) got P287 today. The System Information pages are great. Also, the video seems "hotter" than P2.84, so I've got to wait until next Tuesday to calibrate with HDNet's Test Pattern.

Ron/Jason, any idea what the "Alternate" check box is for on the Check Switch screen? Some new satellite configuration coming down the pike?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Foxbat said:


> Ron/Jason, any idea what the "Alternate" check box is for on the Check Switch screen? Some new satellite configuration coming down the pike?


To answer your question yes and no comment. 

I use the Alternate box for my 4 sat setup. As far as new configurations I cannot comment on that.


----------



## Foxbat

Jason Nipp said:


> As far as new configurations I cannot comment on that.


Ah, your "no comment" speaks volumes... I wonder if it has something to do with the "SuperDish 4" and "SuperDish 5" configuration options that showed up on the new 6000 firmware? :sure:


----------



## Jason Nipp

Foxbat said:


> Ah, your "no comment" speaks volumes... I wonder if it has something to do with the "SuperDish 4" and "SuperDish 5" configuration options that showed up on the new 6000 firmware? :sure:


No comment.:sure:


----------



## rbarbier

Ron Barry said:


> THis is basically what I am seeing rbarbier. But I don't notice the that the browser is a lot slower. By lot slower do you mean when you hit the browse button it is slow or are you describing something else.
> 
> Also, how often are you seeing your unit reboot?


When I hit the browse button the info is slower. I am now rebooting about 2 times a day. 2.84 maybe 1 time total.


----------



## rbarbier

j5races said:


> rbarbier- are you seeing this on all OTA stations or just one or two? Have you changed anything else with your system besides 284 to 287 software? nothing else was adjusted fiddled with changed?
> 
> Jon


I noticed right away from going to 2.84 to 2.87 that this started happening. Never had this problem with any other version. I get a good signal. Why is this happening on the satellite channels? Makes no sense but then again this is the 811.


----------



## jpetersohn

I've decided to block the update for now. I rely heavily on OTA and can't afford to have it broken by this release. P2.84 is working quite well for me, my receiver also doesn't have any DD issues.


----------



## Ron Barry

rbarbier. I noticed that FOX is back to where it belongs. are you still seeing the slowness issue. With a quick test this morning I could not see it. Is the box still rebooting? To me this reboot issue might be tied to the FOX changes that happend the other night. At this point hard to tell. I would be very curious if you are still getting the reboots?


----------



## rocatman

Foxbat said:


> Ah, your "no comment" speaks volumes... I wonder if it has something to do with the "SuperDish 4" and "SuperDish 5" configuration options that showed up on the new 6000 firmware? :sure:


Let me take a guess and say these new configurations are for standalone to 85 W, standalone to 105 W and/or the single dish that will pick up 110, 119 and 129 W.


----------



## Jason Nipp

rbarbier said:


> When I hit the browse button the info is slower. I am now rebooting about 2 times a day. 2.84 maybe 1 time total.


The new name based browse feature will take longer to load into memory. This was noted somewhere in the P285 notes or discussion.


----------



## Foxbat

Jason/Ron,
I didn't see this in the release notes, but I noticed today that the "TV Enhancements" now work.


----------



## Ron Barry

Foxbat,

Did you actually see an icon on program or just the ability to turn it on. I did not see this one in the release notes either. 

Well I have it turned on. I have not seen any icon so far yet though. 

Jason do you know if this feature is active on both side of the equation. Setting it and then the stream taken advantage of the bit set.


----------



## Foxbat

Ron,
I pressed "Select" during one of the Showtime/Apple commercials (an icon appeared on screen) and it took me right to the Showtime OpenTV application. I've never been able to do that before.

BTW, over on SatGuys, BFG and I both posted our problems with OTA DTV watching. I got my first BSoD in a long time, and even a G(rey)SoD. What was weird was the music channels still worked, but no audio from the regular channels or OTA. One-finger-salute and I'm back to normal.


----------



## ee1995

I now have 287 (skipped 285). No problems yet. One of the locals that did not remap with 284 is now remapping correctly with 287. New system info screens are cool.


----------



## BFG

rbarbier said:


> When I change channels for my Local DT I will get a blank screen. Then it will reboot. Also sometimes when changing from a Local DT or to a Local DT I will get the "Signal can't lock" message. If I channel up then down I will get the station (usually around 80%). I get this also going from a local DT to a regular Satellite station. That is the weird thing. Saying I need to adjust my antenna on a Satellite station. I never got these when I had 2.84 (I went from 2.84 right to 2.87). I also noticed the browser is a lot slower.





Ron Barry said:


> THis is basically what I am seeing rbarbier. But I don't notice the that the browser is a lot slower. By lot slower do you mean when you hit the browse button it is slow or are you describing something else.
> 
> Also, how often are you seeing your unit reboot?


Ditto me 

Sorry I'm late to the scene with discussion, this is my first chance to see how my 811 is doing, and so far not good. Just thought I should report my troubles 

So Ron are you still having these problems or have several reboots fixed this?

I have now done yet another factory reset removing my favorites permanetly this time, and did another soft reboot...


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually I have had a totally of 2 BSODs. I got the one when doing a lot of favorite and channel lock management and another one right after the upgrade to 287. I had a couple of spontaneous reboots but I got those when my FOX affilete messed with the PSIP data and once it returned I have not seen one since. 

My 811 with 287 is basically working pretty good minus the items listed above. Then again I am playing around and remapping stuff trying to reproduce what Tony is seeing. MOst people set the favorites and dont go back often. 

How man BSODs have you gotten since 287? Like previous releases with the 811 things seem to get more stable after running a week. Almost like the software needs to get familar. (Joke)

What me an rbarbier was seeing might be related to something Fox was sending down. rbarbiew has not reported back if he is still seeing the issue.


----------



## BFG

I think my problems are starting to stabalize.

I think you're right about the software updates needing to produce the bugs that are supossed to be fixed before working correctly. It's like white blood cells, weird...


----------



## rbarbier

Ron Barry said:


> What me an rbarbier was seeing might be related to something Fox was sending down. rbarbiew has not reported back if he is still seeing the issue.


I am still getting this error and having to reboot the box about 2 times a day. Yesterday the box wouldn't reboot and was unplugged about 1 hour to come back up. Didn't have this problem until 2.87.


----------



## Ron Barry

What you may want to try rbarbier is remove the fox channel, reboot your box, and re-add the channel back manually. See if that corrects your issue. I have not seen in for the last 5 days or so on my side of the fence. I did manually re-add it at some point.


----------



## Jason Nipp

FYI, There have been many complaints of the Fox station out of L.A. E* is aware of the issue.


----------



## holliste

This may be a dumb question but I've been turning off my receiver for the last several weeks and have yet to get any update. How long is the update rollout to last? Also I don't have a phone line plugged into the receiver right now will that make a difference? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry

Your update comes through the Dish so a phone line should not effect you getting the update. As to timing, it can take up to a month if there is no issues.

Jason does a good job of explaining the process here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=385890&postcount=14


----------



## Jason Nipp

holliste said:


> Also I don't have a phone line plugged into the receiver right now will that make a difference? Thanks.


If your receiver has been out of stream for a given amount of time, or it has not been connected to a phoneline for an extended period of time, then you may have to update your smartcard settings. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=382879&postcount=2

But in general you should be fine.


----------



## KKlare

I found the following:

The closed captioning now includes transparent and translucent but the receiver only seems to do solid background. Disappointing getting the menus but no code.

My remote did not work. I had it on address 5 but it had been reset to address 1. I CANNOT SET the 811 to 5 or any other address. I changed my 501 from 1 to 5 but now I will have to reprogram a universal for 5 to control my son's 501 when he is not looking, a royal pain because each key must be programmed and any mistake requires starting over on the Magnavox 5 device as all keys are needed and you cannot start from a base setting.
-Ken

P.S. I found you have wait before you press record to change the receiver. Don't wait too long, either. Why did it change to 1?


----------



## Jason Nipp

KKlare said:


> I found the following:
> 
> The closed captioning now includes transparent and translucent but the receiver only seems to do solid background. Disappointing getting the menus but no code.
> 
> My remote did not work. I had it on address 5 but it had been reset to address 1. I CANNOT SET the 811 to 5 or any other address. I changed my 501 from 1 to 5 but now I will have to reprogram a universal for 5 to control my son's 501 when he is not looking, a royal pain because each key must be programmed and any mistake requires starting over on the Magnavox 5 device as all keys are needed and you cannot start from a base setting.
> -Ken


From my understanding, the remote addy reset was number 2 on the trend reports to the call center. There are 2 suspected causes to this. 1 of those causes has been fixed for P287.


----------



## awp

STILL no version 287!

I park my receiver on a 110 or 119 Channel... then always turn it off. (I don't unplug it ... Duh!), have it set to receive updates automatically. Still no update...

And its getting annoying because it frequently black screens when I switch between an OTA analog station and sat station on 121.


----------



## dalucca

Ditto here.....for the past couple of weeks I ahve been ensuring I turn off my 811 and still no version 287 and I never received version 285. Received and activated my 811 in October of last year.


----------



## Gilly

Another ditto here! I'm still on P284 and turn off my 811 every night and have auto updates turned on.


----------



## smoke

Same here....and I've also been without Dolby Digital since receiving my 811.


----------



## garypen

I got 287 right away. So, it'll have the latest SW update for whomever buys it.  (hint hint)

I like the pretty menus. They've had those on the 311 for a little while now.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Can anybody post an update when 287 will be in wide release? Thanks.


----------



## yaesumofo

I have a funny feeling that 287 is no longer in any kind of release. 

Yaesumofo


----------



## BFG

They're just increasing the amount of guinea pigs they have, unfortunately it includes me with my BSOD every time I turn my 811 on


----------



## dalucca

I am getting the same feeling......no 287 anymore. Better luck next time.


----------



## P Smith

I just saw at other site a full report - the P287 spooling for all receivers with P285 and for certain with P286 version. I could cut'n'paste but last time when I did it Mod removed that info. 

PS. Check your receiver if it in that list at Scott's site.


----------



## Jason Nipp

P Smith said:


> I just saw at other site a full report - the P287 spooling for all receivers with P285 and for certain with P286 version. I could cut'n'paste but last time when I did it Mod removed that info.
> 
> PS. Check your receiver if it in that list at Scott's site.


This is inaccurate. P286 never spooled to a production label. There's more to it than this but I have been asked not to post projected dates.


----------



## moman19

Other than the way the menu has changed. I see no big change over P284. I still get the "NO INFO" screen on occasion (Yes. I power off daily) and have had a few lockups where the remote simply becomes ignored and a hard reset is required to regain control.

But something new occurered yesterday. I turned on the TV in the evening. The 811 was ON from earlier in the day, tuned to an OTA DT channel...Jay Leno. I saw video but I had no audio. I grabbed the remote to check my volume setting and to change channels . As soon as I did, I may have hit the GUIDE button and saw the "NO INFO" message across all displayed channels, followed by an immediate "PLEASE WAIT" banner indicating that my guide was being updated. (The 811 was definitely OFF the night before.) When the guide download completed, THE AUDIO RETURNED TO NORMAL and I could now hear Jay. I didn't even have to change channels.

Still not ready for Prime Time, IMHO. Maybe this is one reason why P287 might now be on hold.


----------



## Ron Barry

BFG said:


> They're just increasing the amount of guinea pigs they have, unfortunately it includes me with my BSOD every time I turn my 811 on


Every time? I got the impression that this issues was happening less after a couple of days. I have had 2 BSODs since I received 287. My box has not locked up or rebooted in the last 10 days. Not a record but I am not seeing time I turn it on.

Must be two different use cases or maybe box timing related.

287 is definitely resulting in different opinions from different folks. Looks like a Love hate relationship. For me, after the first couple of days things seem to settle down and it feels as good as 285 and 284.


----------



## BFG

It came back


----------



## Ron Barry

Bummer... So it is happening whenever you place the unit in standby for a period of time and then turn it back on?


----------



## bavaria72

Ron Barry said:


> ....287 is definitely resulting in different opinions from different folks. Looks like a Love hate relationship..


For me, 287 is just about as good as it gets. No BSOD, no lock ups, DD locks in just about 98% of the time with OTA, and no guide issues. All around a huge win. Great box, good software. Will be kind of sad to get rid of it when the 942 is available for lease for existing Customer (no reason to keep it, only 1 HD TV in the house).


----------



## BFG

Ron Barry said:


> Bummer... So it is happening whenever you place the unit in standby for a period of time and then turn it back on?


Yup.

Also the other bug is when watching OTA for a while and then bringing up the guide or browse banner, you can bring them up and down, but there is no functionality.

Basically the guide says no info for all the channels and I cannot move around it or page up and page down.

And the browse banner is simmilar in that it says no info and you can not move to another channel or move forward to the next show on the channel your on.


----------



## Foxbat

The echo BFG's experience with OTA use, I had been watching a local Digital OTA station for most of Sunday afternoon and when I tried going directly to ESPN-HD, I got a message that said my "Digital OTA signal had been lost"(!), as if the 811 thought I was still watching OTA when the 811 shut down the 8VSB tuner and fired up the 8PSK receiver. This has happened just the one time, so I don't know if it's a "funny once" or if this is the underlying reason for this particular flavor of BSoD.

So far, I've witnessed five BSoDs since P287 came down two weeks ago. I treat this release like the pre-P284 releases and cross my fingers every time I have been watching OTA for more than an hour and switch back to satellite. I never press the "Guide" button to avoid the "Downloading Satellite Guide, please wait" or worse, the other day, I saw my first "Acquiring Satellite" screen in months.*

_* Except for right after a reboot._


----------



## Ron Barry

Thanks for the feedback Foxbat and BFG. Seems there is something in 287 that has surficed another BSOD issue. Not sure why Bryan is getting it more frequently than both you and I, but I have seen it a few times. 

I know that the BSOD issue was passed on to Dish when 287 was first released so they are definitely aware of it. Based on the posts I have seen so far and my personal experience with 287, the frequency that it hits people differs from user to user. I personally have not seen it in the last 7 to 10 days. Just say it the first few days.


----------



## Eddie Estes

Is the update still being released? I have been without Dolby Digital since I recieved the 811 last October. I thought I would have recieved the up date by now.


----------



## mkpolley

ditto..what eddie said


----------



## gajit21

I got my 811 back in January 2004. I am eagerly awaiting this update to fix my DD problem.


----------



## svarney

Are they still releasing P287? I have not recieved it yet. I talked with tech support and they sounded like it was not being done any more.


----------



## Eddie Estes

Is the update still being spooled? YES OR NO
I would like to have the Dolby Digital that I am paying for!!!
You know the Dolby Digital that works with everything else I have.
Lets see:
X Box
$700 DVD player
$40 DVD player


----------



## moman19

svarney said:


> Are they still releasing P287? I have not recieved it yet. I talked with tech support and they sounded like it was not being done any more.


You may not want it. I was pretty happy with P284 (or was it P285?) until P287 arrived. Whatever was done to "fix" outstanding DD issues seems to have caused new problems to some of us who had no audio issues in the past. In my case, the center channel has gone silent in DD broadcasts and, on occasion, I suddenly loose all audio while watching TV. Often, a hard reset is the only fix. So this is a new BSOD in sheep's clothing. I'm really losing my patience wringing out the 811.

Sometimes months go by until the next "fix" arrives only to have us uncover new issues. I would gladly volunteer to formally test Beta software with a true 2-way feedback link to the developers, but Dish doesn't not seem to work this way. Their method is to issue new releases to a block of users, then stop, cross their fingers and wait for the feedback to come in via this great forum and perhaps Customer Care.

So here I sit, waiting for the next release, which will hopefully fix the new issues. Forgive me if I'm a bit worried about what else may break in the process.


----------



## gdarwin

I guess I'm lucky... I have two 811's.. 

The one that is on P287 is on my TV in the bedroom which is 2 channel only. No problems with sound. Feeding the monitor with component and s-video audio

The other one I have locked on P284 and have no problems with DD. Feeding the TV with component and then feeding the amp with digital audio.. No problems with this setup. Maybe it is a analog vs digital audio issue..

G.

Editing .sig..


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually Dish does have a some Beta testers that do provide Feedback. You might know one or two of them. I have a 287 and DD has been working in my configuration. Yes there is obviously some side effect that 287 has created based on your post and a few others. 

No matter how many Beta testers you have with as strong a communication channel you have, bugs will still get through. As to a true 2-way feedback, from what I have heard the Beta testers have that. However, in addition this forum also provides a nice feedback mechanism to ferrit out problems not caught by the Beta team. I know that some members have provided bug feedback to the development team personally and I also know that some users have tested a praticular fix for the development team. 

So you are incorrect in your conclusion. Yes Dish rolls out releases at times slowly so that if something does reach the field they can minimize the exposure to their customer base. Since they control the upgrade stream, this is actually good practice and one I personally would like them using rather than release to everyone at once. 

This conversation is starting to turn towards bashing so if you want to continue down this road lets take it into the general forum and keep it out of the support forums. 

As to the people that had the DD issue, hang in their. I know it has been a long haul and hopefully the end is around the corner.


----------



## datwell

I'm still on 284 - don't know why but no 287 yet.

da Doug


----------



## misterdsp

I offered to beta test the crushed black issue last year, but whatever the criteria are for selecting beta testers, I didn't get any kind of a bite. That problem took, what, 9 months to fix? I do use DD and fortunately don't have problems (Denon receiver). That problem is heading towards 18 months for a fix.

Anyway, I am still on P284 and wonder if P287 is not going out, and P288 with Voom fixes will soon be out. P284 fixed most of my lockups and I 'only' have to reset once a week or so. Hopefully P287/288 has some additional stability improvements.

It's been a wild ride and I came close to dumping the 811 on several occasions. I wonder how many more software releases there will be before mpeg4 sends the 811 to the trash can.


----------



## dalucca

Ditto here....still on P284 and waiting patiently. Just like what occured with the P285 release, I am waiting for the notification that I will not get the P287 release but instead jump to P288.


----------



## Mikey

I am enjoying P2.84, with no anxiety about not having P2.87.


----------



## BFG

You're a smart fella


----------



## John Kotches

The problem is, you can't beta test all possible combinations out there. If your beta test population covers the most popular chipset solutions then you have a good chance of minimizing your exposure to massive failure in the field. 

The good news is that nearly all CE manufacturers use the DD and DTS algorithms that are provided by their DSP manufacturer, and the number of those manufacturers is pretty small. Cirrus Logic (nee Crystal Semiconductor), FreeScale (nee Motorola) and Analog Devices are the 3 most popular DSP engines in use and that covers > 95% of the platforms in use. TI is just getting started in this business. Where the individual CE companies tend to vary is in the operating firmware and features they wrap around these DSPs.

The hardest part is in the conditions of the various OTA stations -- I'm not nearly as familiar with the broadcast equipment as I am with the CE equipment and what's in use. Perhaps someone else can clue us in from that angle.

Cheers,


----------



## Jerry G

Mikey said:


> I am enjoying P2.84, with no anxiety about not having P2.87.


Yup. 2.84 is working fine for me and I've turned off auto updates.


----------



## terfmop

I am awaiting 2.87. I really would like DD


----------



## trojandude

Does anyone out there know if version 2.84 has any Dolby Digital compatibility issues with the Pioneer VSX1015TXK? E* informed me last week that the DD issue would be addressed in the 2.88 release which is supposedly going to be released sometime in the near future..but who knows how long this will actually take. This seems to contradict a lot of postings on this site that indicate the DD fix was included in the 2.87 release which I don't have yet.

I'm about the purchase the Pioneer VSX1015TXK receiver and would like to know it will work w/ my 811 before I make the purchase. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry

You can find a partial list here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40591&highlight=Dolby+Digital#post381797

The issue has been fixed in 287, but it seems to have introduced a side effect document in a poll here.

My suggestion would be to get the receiver and give it a spin if it is not on the list.


----------



## gsel

It's May 7, a month after the roll out and I don't have it. I haven't read about anyone else receiving it recently either. It sounds like 2.88 is the next one out, possibly due soon, so those of us who didn't get 2.87 yet will wait for 2.88 instead. Any corrections to this?


----------



## rjruby

gsel said:


> It's May 7, a month after the roll out and I don't have it.


Ditto for me.


----------



## bavaria72

Based on my experience with E* previous software rollouts, it seem fairly evident that they have indeed stopped deployment of 287. Now why is that? It is evident that there is an issue with the 811 on 287 receiving the new Voom channels. I don't thing it is much of a stretch to think that they stopped rolling out 287, made the modifications needed for 811s to get the new Voom channels and will release it as 288. I'm sure there are other fixes in 288 (like the remaining DD issues) but that would be my guess. Naturally I would of liked E* to let us now up front what is going on but I think we have been given enough info thru various means to kind of figure it out. Remember that D* does not even remotely let anyone know when software upgrades will be released so I'm happy that E* lets us know thru the "mining" process. Besides, makes it kind of fun to figure out.


----------



## awp

Here is my theory

1)Dish released 285 to a select number of sets.
2) very quickly discovered a very very nasty new bug in 285 that could result in a a total hosing (I.e...ship back to factory type of hosing) of the box.
3) rushed out 286 ......oops not quite... and 287 as temporary fixes to try minimize the disaster to those boxes that got 285.
4) are now working on a new release that hopefully get everything right.

I'm curious on what exactly they did that made for such a frantic recovery effort?


----------



## Jason Nipp

awp said:


> Here is my theory
> 
> 1)Dish released 285 to a select number of sets.
> 2) very quickly discovered a very very nasty new bug in 285 that could result in a a total hosing (I.e...ship back to factory type of hosing) of the box.
> 3) rushed out 286 ......oops not quite... and 287 as temporary fixes to try minimize the disaster to those boxes that got 285.
> 4) are now working on a new release that hopefully get everything right.
> 
> I'm curious on what exactly they did that made for such a frantic recovery effort?


1.) Correct, P285 was a whole new ball game with the addition of QAM etc. I like it that they played cautiously with it in release.
2.) Wrong! P285 was very stable. They decided to make some additions and improvements before it sent to full release.
3.) P286 was never cut to a production label. P287 did increase BSOD occurances.
4.) Stay tuned....

I have no problem with theories, but please take them to general discussion forums and not the tech support area.

Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry

I have not heard or read of any reports of 2.85 hosing a box on any of the forums. I can assure if that was the case, there would have been some rather nasty thread. When you have a theory, might want to have some evidence to back it up. Other wise it falls into SWAG catagory. 

As Jason mentioned, lets keep the conspiracy theories in the general area. I had 2.85 and after a couple of spontaneous reboots right after an update having to do with accessing favorties list (Something they did touch with 2.85) it was a stable release for me.


----------



## bavaria72

Jason Nipp said:


> ....I have no problem with theories, but please take them to general discussion forums and not the tech support area.
> Thanks,


Sorry Boss!


----------



## KKlare

KKlare said:


> I found the following:
> 
> The closed captioning now includes transparent and translucent but the receiver only seems to do solid background. Disappointing getting the menus but no code.
> 
> My remote did not work. I had it on address 5 but it had been reset to address 1. I CANNOT SET the 811 to 5 or any other address. I changed my 501 from 1 to 5 but now I will have to reprogram a universal for 5 to control my son's 501 when he is not looking, a royal pain because each key must be programmed and any mistake requires starting over on the Magnavox 5 device as all keys are needed and you cannot start from a base setting.
> -Ken
> 
> P.S. I found you have wait before you press record to change the receiver. Don't wait too long, either. Why did it change to 1?


Added the P.S.


----------



## Cokeswigga

Do you know what the current status of this roll out?

I'm still waiting for mine..


----------



## Jason Nipp

Cokeswigga said:


> Do you know what the current status of this roll out?
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine..


Which one?


----------



## Laverne

Jason Nipp said:


> Which one?


Hmmmm... :scratchin _Ve_rrrry _in_terrrestinngggg...................


----------



## BFG

Hopefully P288 will be here quciker than if I were to swap my box out. I guess I'm a pateint guy and don't really care to hassle folks for a box swap.

I know now of 1 case that always causes my box to lock up, so I can narrow the randomness down.

My box locks up if I've been watching a show in the native rez matching the station. If I go into the menu to switch rezs when I hit save it freezes.

The BSODs that I've talked about before have gone away. It's just this lock up now that has happenend a couple times.


----------



## Ron Barry

Bryan,

What do you mean from Freeze? BSOD does not freeze ("Wedge") the box. By wedge I mean it becomes totally non-responsive. IF the box totally wedges with this reproducable case "Going to give it a try tonight with Jay Leno" then I would say this is another problem. 

Are you saying that it goes BSOD when you hit save or that the box totally locks up? Does this happen after a hard reset?


----------



## BFG

Oh sorry this case is an absolute lock up.

Forgot what a BSOD is already. I actually haven't been getting any of those anymore. Just these lock ups.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hmm I had this happen with the favorites list when I first got 285. Might be related. Have to give it a try tonight and see if it locks. Might be something new.


----------



## BFG

Ok. I have not been able to cause this everytime, so there still must be a randomness to it, but so far it's the only action that I've actually had this happen on.


----------



## Ron Barry

Gave it a try and Leno tonight going from 1080i to 720p and then 1080i to 480p but no luck getting it to lock. How frequently do you see it Bryan. 1 out of every 2 or 1 out of every 10?


----------



## daro

hi
im got 811 but not im recive yet the 285 niether 287 , i don't know what to do get the new program y don't got the reciver conec to phone line maybe this ist the ploblem . 

anyone knows???


----------



## Jason Nipp

daro said:


> hi
> im got 811 but not im recive yet the 285 niether 287 , i don't know what to do get the new program y don't got the reciver conec to phone line maybe this ist the ploblem .
> 
> anyone knows???


Hello daro, don't loose any sleep over it. Who knows, for all we know P287 could be out of stream and only spooling to new installs. But that is speculation and opinion. Additional opinion is it was known to increase Black Screen issue so that probably needed to be fixed. But more important they might have needed to make some changes to accomodate the new Voom channels across various hw configs. But again this is all speculation and opinion. 

BTW welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## Ron Barry

Welcome Daro.... 

There is no way to force a download. It is all controlled by the distribuation side (Dish) of the process. As Jason said, don't loose sleep over it. I does improve the DD issue if you have it but it also does have some issues itself. I personally have not ran into a lot with 287, but other people have felt some pain. 

I personally would sit back and await 288 and if you get 287 well cool.


----------



## moman19

Something new: Out of the blue, my Favorites are hosed. I cannot add, delete or edit any of my Favorites. As soon as I hit SAVE, the 811 locks up tight and restarts. Worked with Tech Support for a half-hour. No cure and they are sending me a replacement. Attempts to set to "Factory Defaults" also results in restarts which does not even reset the unit. I really don't want to pull apart my system with all the hidden cables just to fix this relatively minor issue. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> Something new: Out of the blue, my Favorites are hosed. I cannot add, delete or edit any of my Favorites. As soon as I hit SAVE, the 811 locks up tight and restarts. Worked with Tech Support for a half-hour. No cure and they are sending me a replacement. Attempts to set to "Factory Defaults" also results in restarts which does not even reset the unit. I really don't want to pull apart my system with all the hidden cables just to fix this relatively minor issue. Anyone else experiencing this?


Check you PM's.


----------



## moman19

Jason Nipp said:


> Check you PM's.


Jason, I have. Thank you for your help....you're the best. I was hoping someone else might have been thru this issue.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I ran into an issue today that I would throw into the pot. See I don't have a magical 811 as some have thought. KABC did something to their PSIP stream this weekend and what ever the change was it caused the 811 to get rather sick. Here is what the change seemed to result in. I say seemed because though I am not 100% sure this was a result of the PSIP change, they did seem to be a result of cause and effect.

1) A change to KABC channel 7
2) The 811 locked up got a BSOD and then rebooted. 
3) I found that KABC moved from 7 to 53. 
4) Lost my HD favorites. They were no where to be found. 
5) Went to the where one edits favorites and noticed that my HD favorites name was replace by corrupted text. Tried to reset the name. No luck
6) Tried to re- add channels to the corrupted favorites slot. No luck. Came back ever time when i tried to save with a error thinking nothing had been changed. 
7) I could not remove any channels from my OTA list.  The OTA list could not be cleared. 

I then tried the following. 

1) Did a factory reset.. 
2) Hard Reboot. (Pulled the plug) 
3) OTAs where gone now, Favorite lists were gone, however, the HD list that disappeared reappeared after a reset to factory defaults. 
4) Did another factory default reset and the box was back to normally. 

Re-add all my OTAs and Favorites. KABC is still at 53 but that is a station issue. 

I believe the triggering mechanism was a change in station info. Not sure what KABC did, but it sure played havoc with my 811.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> I believe the triggering mechanism was a change in station info. Not sure what KABC did, but it sure played havoc with my 811.


Ron -

I believe you are 100% correct. Now can the the experts get the 811 to work with this unpleasant change? My 911's work just fine with our PBS that makes the PSIP switch, but my 811 does not. My 811 reacts just as you have described and to get it back to normal I have to follow the same steps that you describe. 
Here is my post as a reminder regarding my issue: http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=41901

John


----------



## moman19

Ron Barry said:


> Well I ran into an issue today that I would throw into the pot. See I don't have a magical 811 as some have thought. KABC did something to their PSIP stream this weekend and what ever the change was it caused the 811 to get rather sick. Here is what the change seemed to result in. I say seemed because though I am not 100% sure this was a result of the PSIP change, they did seem to be a result of cause and effect.
> 
> 1) A change to KABC channel 7
> 2) The 811 locked up got a BSOD and then rebooted.
> 3) I found that KABC moved from 7 to 53.
> 4) Lost my HD favorites. They were no where to be found.
> 5) Went to the where one edits favorites and noticed that my HD favorites name was replace by corrupted text. Tried to reset the name. No luck
> 6) Tried to re- add channels to the corrupted favorites slot. No luck. Came back ever time when i tried to save with a error thinking nothing had been changed.
> 7) I could not remove any channels from my OTA list. The OTA list could not be cleared.
> 
> I then tried the following.
> 
> 1) Did a factory reset..
> 2) Hard Reboot. (Pulled the plug)
> 3) OTAs where gone now, Favorite lists were gone, however, the HD list that disappeared reappeared after a reset to factory defaults.
> 4) Did another factory default reset and the box was back to normally.
> 
> Re-add all my OTAs and Favorites. KABC is still at 53 but that is a station issue.
> 
> I believe the triggering mechanism was a change in station info. Not sure what KABC did, but it sure played havoc with my 811.


Sounds very similar to what I experienced when the local Fox station did a PSIP change, which wiped out all OTA guide info for that one station. Coincidence? Who knows.......


----------



## rocatman

I experienced the same thing with P287. Over the weekend, the station now maps to the proper channel number. I will probably go back and try using my favorites again that I had given up on after I had the problems with corrupted Favorites List names.


----------



## cubaseperson

Hi - first time poster here - please be gentle!! 
Actually, I've been looking at this forum for about 3 weeks straight now, but I'm still confused about 1 thing.
I had an 811 installed about a month ago, and it was on software ver. 265!! It wouldn't take a software update for anything. Also, none of the local channels (DFW area) would lock on.

I suspected it was the receiver (it was a referbished unit), and I was right. I had a new one installed. OK. Local channels now come in (but with a BSOD to go with it). 

The software version is only at 281. Shouldn't it be higher- at least 285, right? (According to Dish's software chart). All the usual suspects are in place-
I've hard rebooted a few times, did a check signal switch, tested the phone connection, download without my permission is checked, turn off the receiver EVERY night (it's off for about 16 hours a day). 

It's a new installation. Shouldn't it be higher, or did I get another bad receiver, or something else???
Will a "factory reset" do anything? and after a factory reset, do you have to re-activate your dish? (like I said, I'm new here!!).

thanks!!


----------



## Jason Nipp

cubaseperson said:


> Hi - first time poster here - please be gentle!!
> Actually, I've been looking at this forum for about 3 weeks straight now, but I'm still confused about 1 thing.
> I had an 811 installed about a month ago, and it was on software ver. 265!! It wouldn't take a software update for anything. Also, none of the local channels (DFW area) would lock on.
> 
> I suspected it was the receiver (it was a referbished unit), and I was right. I had a new one installed. OK. Local channels now come in (but with a BSOD to go with it).
> 
> The software version is only at 281. Shouldn't it be higher- at least 285, right? (According to Dish's software chart). All the usual suspects are in place-
> I've hard rebooted a few times, did a check signal switch, tested the phone connection, download without my permission is checked, turn off the receiver EVERY night (it's off for about 16 hours a day).
> 
> It's a new installation. Shouldn't it be higher, or did I get another bad receiver, or something else???
> Will a "factory reset" do anything? and after a factory reset, do you have to re-activate your dish? (like I said, I'm new here!!).
> 
> thanks!!


Welcome aboard.

It is possible you are out of target range, in which case you will not receive a new download until the next revision spools.

The last "production" code I received on my personal receiver was P284, which is still current for a large majority of subs. I know a couple of people stuck at P2.81, and I have enquired about this. I was told their box missed several updates and as such the bootstrap is outdated and the reciever is out of target. In the particular cases I enquired about I was told that the receivers could not take a new update until the next rev was spooled and that particular receiver was targeted.

So, If you care to let me help you, Private message me your phone number located on your account where the 811 resides and I will ask to make sure your receiver is targeted with the next production label.

Regards,


----------



## Ron Barry

I got the favorites corruption again on my HD favorites and it seems to match up with loosing PSIP info on KTLA this time. Looks to me that the triggering factor might be having a the OTA in a favorite list and having it move from the mapped channel to the frequency slot. 

Might be a new 287/285 introduced when then expanded the favorite list. I am so far two for two with 287.


----------



## moman19

Ron,

I too have had FAVORITES corrupted while on P287. My last 811 actually had the FAVORITES frozen. Essentially, I could not add/change/delete stations. Any attempt to do so resulted in an immediate auto-reboot. Worked with Sr. Support gurus for over an hour, they tossed in the towel, then they sent me another 811 with P287.

Now FAVORITES is doing something wierd on the replacement 811. So far, my one custom category has just disappeared (without a trace) twice and one time the category name disappeared and turned into two small solid squares (yes, squares) that I was unable to clear. Defaulting to Factory settings was the only way to clear this out. But I then had to re-enter my FAVORITES list for the 3rd time. So far (3 days) so good and I'm crossing my fingers.

With 3 satellites, I must have a FAVORITES list. Too many channels otherwise.


----------



## Ron Barry

THat is exactly what I am seeing there moman. those characters look like extended ASCII characters. It is definitely corruption and when that happens a lot of other bad things can occur. This seem to be tied to a station losing PSIP mapping. that is what seems to trigger mine?


----------



## moman19

Here in St. Louis, the local Fox O&O suddenly lost all Guide Info. All it says is "LOCAL DIGITAL". It seems my troubles started at about that time. However, not all 811 users this city seem to experience this issue, so it's only a problem for some 811 owners. So I cannot firmly connect a station with bad PSIP to the woes of the 811. I have an external OTA antenna with 90+% consistent signal strength. I've rescanned the DT locals too many times to count. I contacted the station and they just ignore me.

Any way you slice it, my 811 is simply NOT STABLE. I'm on my fourth 811 in 8 months. The last two both had issues relating to the FAVORITES. Now that I have VOOM and 3 satellites, FAVORITES is critical due to the shear number of available channels I wish to skip over when surfing. This shouldn't be the high-tech part of the receiver.

This is still better than the old BSOD issue, but it frustrates me when I sit down to watch TV and find that I must first hack my 811 for a half hour to bring back my one custom channel list that just decides to vanish at will.


----------



## cyberized

this ALL does NOT sound good - I just ordered an 811! RAts!!!!! :nono2:


----------



## Ron Barry

Just so you know... I like my 811 and it general performs as expected in my user scenerio. If you get 287 with your 811 and you can avoid placing OTA channels into your favorites lists I would. Hopefully this will minimize exposure to this issues moman and I are discussing.


----------



## bavaria72

My 811 has been great. I'm on 287 and have not had BSOD once. Only issue is with the Voom channels where the DD does not lock in and I have flip to another channel and then back to get DD.


----------



## cyberized

TKS guys, finally some POSITIVE notes about the 811 and I see that the new Firmware, 288, is in the loop - - - - Hope I too will be Happy with me new electonic toy.

TKS Michael


----------



## Jason Nipp

cyberized said:


> TKS guys, finally some POSITIVE notes about the 811 and I see that the new Firmware, 288, is in the loop - - - - Hope I too will be Happy with me new electonic toy.
> 
> TKS Michael


The 811 started out on a very bumpy road. Over the course of the last 8 months I have seen much improvement. Of course it would be great to have a receiver that is perfect, but in the world of computer controlled electronics, I have never found anything without some annoyance.

I think you'll like the 811.


----------



## trido

Is anyone still one 247 like me?

trido


----------



## Ron Barry

247? THat is way to old. Might want to give Dish a call.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Are you sure it's really P247. I can't imagine you being under P280 since that was a forced update if I am not mistaken. Is it by chance P267? Also, you've been around long enough so I am sure you have already checked, but you are reading Software Revision and not CAID Revision, correct? So if your really that low this tells me that either the box was out of stream for a very long time, or you have a trash locked receiver. Please verify your reading software rev and not CAID/Smart Card rev. If you are at P247 I highly recommend calling advanced tech support to report this issue.


----------

